# [SOLVED] Do you recommend I OC this by increasing Fan speed %?



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

hello :wave:

This is a pic of my graphics card:

http://i.imgur.com/vrRly.jpg

My % fan speed is currently set at 49% 

I found this out using the MSI "afterburner" software (what are your thoughts on this software?) it also has the fan speed on "auto" do you think I should untick the auto and set it at a higher percentage? 

I ask because, as you may recall from the other read I have up, I have a problem with my graphics card over heating (the temperature shoots up and reaches over 91C then restarts) so maybe this could help? although the fan is rather noisy!!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Do you recommend I OC this by increasing Fan speed %?*

When set to Auto the GPU drivers will dynamically change the fans speed depending on the temperature. The set 49% is there to tell the drivers that the fan speed can not drop below 49% regardless of the temperature.
There are tools like RivaTuner  which lets you manually control fan speed.
If your OCing your GPU and your card still overheats with the Fan set to 100% then there are two possibilities.

1) Your Fan can no longer extract the amount of heat been generated by your card.
2) Your case has poor air flow and the heat been generated is not leaving the case.


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

Sounds like it might be dirty inside the card. The fan sucks up air and dust to much dust will cause over heating like Bo tomorrow. Might want to try cleaning it before you do anything else. Just get some compressed air and blow through the cards case. If you dont feel like taking it apart to clean it


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Do you recommend I OC this by increasing Fan speed %?*

Try Aus_Karlos' suggestion of setting fan speed to Auto.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Do you recommend I OC this by increasing Fan speed %?*

I would personally set a custom Fan Curve in Afterburner where you can test it out and adjust the fan speed to keep temps lower and balance it out with noise. Sometimes manufacturers are overcautious and try limit noise to a minimal while in gaming theres normally shooting , explosions , high engine rev's etc which dull out the sound .


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Do you recommend I OC this by increasing Fan speed %?*

Thats crazy hot, you have a serious problem that no amount of fan adjustment will fix at those temps. Your dell Power supply could be a contributing factor as well as case ventilation if poor.


----------



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

[Solved] - the temperature problem has gone away after moving stuff around the case as well as repalcing the power supply. I still want a fan to sit at the back that spins quite slowly so I will need to install a control panel and a 80mm fan.


----------

